# Greek inter island ferries



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If anybody is planning to use a inter island ferry from Piraeus this site HERE has about the most up to date info on the ferry schedules, it is up dated every Friday.

For info on Athens see HERE and for Greece in general see HERE

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks Don. I like Matt Barrett's pages too- have used his information a lot- really helpful unlike the woman in Camping Athens.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I find that 'danae.gr/ferries' is very good for the whole season and they give good updates. Just enter dep and destination port and dates +/- days, and then operating days and dates are shown.

When you are in the islands there are different agents for each company.

For up-to-date/minute info the best source is the Port Police (usually signed in English). They have to attend every arrival and departure.

This combination got us to/from Amorgos in June despite the strikes in protest at austerity measures - but you have to keep checking for updates.

Geoff


----------

